# Any decent FREEWARE single-player FRPGs for PC?



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 7, 2010)

Being a bit strapped for cash and having misplaced most of my computer games, I am in desperate need for entertainment. I have all kinds of monotonous MMORPGs downloaded on my comp that just seem the same, so now I'm trying (hopefully) to turn to any decent Freeware fantasy single-player RPGs. Any suggestions would be welcome.


----------



## Rodders (Mar 7, 2010)

The only experience that i have in this is a few weeks that i spent playing Runescape online. It wasn't too bad, but i did get bored after six weeks. Some of the tasks and missions were quite fun though.


----------



## Karn Maeshalanadae (Mar 7, 2010)

Haha. Runescape, I've done. It's an browser MMORPG and annoying as hell because little kids play.....


----------



## Rodders (Mar 7, 2010)

Just a thought is all. I'm waiting for Star Wars: The Old Republic to come out. Apprently it's only going to be a tenner.


----------



## Thadlerian (Mar 10, 2010)

There's Dwarf Fortress, completely free, completely insane. It's roguelike, thus ASCII graphics. In some ways it's very monotonous, in others it's highly innovative.

As a bonus, it comes with a crazy complex strategy game that's being developed into more comprehensive versions all the time. It's a bit like The Sims + Caesar + Simcity, with alcoholics.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Mar 13, 2010)

Manarion said:


> Being a bit strapped for cash and having misplaced most of my computer games, I am in desperate need for entertainment. I have all kinds of monotonous MMORPGs downloaded on my comp that just seem the same, so now I'm trying (hopefully) to turn to any decent Freeware fantasy single-player RPGs. Any suggestions would be welcome.


 
You might be able to find something at this site....

News - Free Addicting Games


----------

